# Abu Bakar Bashir on trial



## QC (Mar 10, 2011)

The panel of judges presiding over the trial yesterday ordered that it must continue, rejecting arguments submitted by Bashir's defence team during the committal stage of proceedings.

Bashir has been charged with seven terrorism offences, the most serious of which carries the death penalty, in relation to setting up and funding a terrorist cell discovered training at a secret camp in the province of Aceh last year.

Bashir, the co-founder of Jemaah Islamiah, the group responsible for the 2002 Bali bombings, which killed 202 people including 88 Australians, does not deny the existence of the camp.

However, he claims it was not a terrorist operation and says those found training in Aceh were only undertaking I'dad, or physical training, as part of their religious obligations as Muslims to make themselves ready to defend Islam.



At least 15 of the 130 witnesses who will be called during the trial, including key supporters of Bashir and some central to the running of the Aceh camp, will now give evidence through a video link after claiming they did not want to appear in court in person because they feared for their safety.

Prosecutors yesterday presented a stack of letters to the judges, including from Abu Tholut, a former JI area commander and the alleged training co-ordinator of the Aceh camp, who requested that he give evidence via video.

Another witness known as Ubaid, who is suspected of being the middle man who delivered the funds raised by Bashir, asked to make his statement to the court by video.

Most of those who will give evidence via video were members of the legal Islamist group Jemaah Ansharut Tauhid, of which Bashir is the amir, or leader, and which he allegedly used as a front to fund the Aceh camp and the new terrorist cell known as al-Qa'ida in Aceh.

The judges ruled in favour of the request, despite objections from one of Bashir's lawyers, Munarman, who claimed the letters were forgeries.

"We suspect these letters have been fabricated so witnesses cannot give their statement freely," he told the court.

Munarman said the witnesses should be present in the court to ensure their testimony was given freely and without pressure.

After a 90-minute adjournment, the judges granted the prosecution request.

Earlier, the judges rejected defence arguments for the case to be thrown out, prompting an angry response from hundreds of Bashir supporters outside the court. They were easily outnumbered by police.

Bashir's lawyers claim the case against the 72-year-old is politically motivated and that evidence has been fabricated by Densus 88, Indonesia's counter-terrorism unit, under pressure from Australia and the US.
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...testify-by-video/story-e6frg6so-1226019397399
This may be a long thread as the trial is set for about six months.


----------



## Echo (Mar 29, 2011)

The reason I'm currently where I am right now lol. Many people seem to forget our critical mission in southeast Asia. He may be no UBL but the far reaching affects of a regional Islamic caliphate led by JI, ASG, or MILF in southeast Asia if let unchecked could be disastrous (see Afghanistan).

http://www.amazon.com/Seeds-Terror-...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1301424858&sr=1-2


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2011)

We are hunting MILFs in South East Asia?

Nice!


----------



## tmroun01 (Mar 29, 2011)

pardus said:


> We are hunting MILFs in South East Asia?
> 
> Nice!


That is exactly what I was thinking when I saw that post!


----------



## Echo (Mar 29, 2011)

pardus said:


> We are hunting MILFs in South East Asia?
> 
> Nice!



Yea you didn't know? One of the main reasons I want to be SF


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 29, 2011)

Echo said:


> ...I want to be SF



Thats what you keep saying.  Actions, not words.

Google, 'A Message to Garcia' and read it.  After you are done read it again then come back and tell us what the lesson to be learned is.

Crip


----------



## Echo (Mar 29, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Thats what you keep saying. Actions, not words.
> 
> Google, 'A Message to Garcia' and read it. After you are done read it again then come back and tell us what the lesson to be learned is.
> 
> Crip



It was a joke!!!! But opening Google...........


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 29, 2011)

Echo said:


> It was a joke!!!! But opening Google...........



Didnt one of my Brothers talk to you about making excuses for your in/actions once tonight?

You arent learning from your mistakes and the mentoring that has been provided thus far, which you asked for, is being wasted.

Crip


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 29, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Didnt one of my Brothers talk to you about making excuses for your in/actions once tonight?
> 
> You arent learning from your mistakes and the mentoring that has been provided thus far, which you asked for, is being wasted.
> 
> Crip



I used to make excuses too, in high school, before I learned that no one really cared about excuses and either want a) the result, or b) the no bullshit of what happened. Then when I was in SOPC i learned one day that there is NO acceptable excuse. A highly decorated great SF guy took us on a no bullshit death run, prolly 12 miles pooring rain and freaking cold. He told us how much time that the entire group had to finish. Well people fell out and we had to consistently go back and get them because we don't leave men behind, long story short we did not make time. The story he told us which will not be repeated here about a mission he had been on a the beginning of the war ingrained in me that there is absolutely no excuse. EVER. I unfortunately stumble from time to time and make excuses to myself, but I correct my azimuth and move out. Pay attention to what I am saying Echo, I want you to succeed, and I believe you came here because you wanted to learn. Do the assignment that my Brother gave you, then post it NLT 1900z tommorrow evening in the thread about leadership. It does not have to be anything crazy, but tell us what it meant to you.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 29, 2011)

Echo said:


> It was a joke!!!! But opening Google...........



See above post


----------

